# Ein schönes Osterfest!



## Dodi (9. Apr. 2009)

*Guten Morgen!*

*Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes, sonniges Osterfest!*
*Genießt die freien Tage am Teich und im Garten. *
**​


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Danke, Dodi! Dir und allen anderen hier wünsch ich auch 



 

​


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

  Ostern steht vor der Tür!

Und wieder mal so unverhofft, immer das gleiche...  Heute also "schnell" noch zum Friseur, dann einkaufen, was das Zeug hält, denn Samstag will man ja nicht los und es gibt ja so bald nichts mehr... Karfreitag verbringen wir dann in gemütlicher Runde bei den Schwiegis, Familienmarathon...  Und wenn wir Samstag Abend diesen 70. Geburtstag hinter uns gebracht haben, dann kommt Ostern! 

Wir wünschen euch allen ein ruhiges Osterfest mit viel Sonnenschein und "no stress" !!

 

​

Herzliche Ostergrüße!

Peter & Inken​


----------



## Dr.J (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

        

euch allen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Moin,

auch von mir "Frohe Ostern"



Ich hab die Schmeiliehs alle gefunden !!!!

Und natürlich, wenn noch nicht geschehen, angrillen !!


----------



## speer (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*



Schöne Ostertage auch von mir


----------



## Clovere (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Osterbitte 

Komm, du helle Ostersonne,
Brich hervor mit deinem Glanz,
Füll mit hoher Luft und Wonne
Unser Herz und Leben ganz!

Laß dein Licht die Nacht durchdringen,
Die den Geist gefangen hält,
Daß wir neu empor uns schwingen
Aus dem dunklen Grab der Welt!

Treibe alles finstre Wesen
Aus der kranken Seele fort;
Laß sie gänzlich neu genesen,
Führ sie in den Friedensport!

Fröhlich laß uns wieder singen!
Nach der langen, bangen Nacht
Laßt uns Dank dem Schöpfer bringen,
Rühmen seine Wundermacht!


Autor: Karl Friedrich Mezger (1880-1911)​
ich wünsche allen frohe


----------



## Vera44 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Auch ich wünsche allen ein schönes, sonniges Osterfest!

Viel Spaß beim  -er suchen


----------



## Olli.P (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

_Hallo,

auch von mir allen Teichfreunden ein frohes und gesegnetes 

Osterfest



Die Wetteraussichten sind ja hervorragend, 
es soll schließlich bis zu 25° warm werden.



​_


----------



## Starvalley (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Huch...ist es schon wieder so weit???

Na dann schließe ich mich doch natürlich allen anderen an:

*Ich wünsche Euch allen ein fröhliches
Osterfest und das entsprechend gute Wetter dazu!*​

​
Grüße aus der Eifel
Thomas


----------



## Horst T. (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Ja,,,,, bin auch mit dabei 
ich wünsche Euch allen und Euren Angehörigen ein


----------



## Barbor (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Hallo



ich wünsche Euch allen 

Sonnige Ostern


----------



## tattoo_hh (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

allen hier, und speziell den hamburgern unter uns frohe ostern


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

von mir Euch allen auch ein Frohes Osterfest


----------



## rut49 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Hallo, Teichfreunde,

auch ich wünsche allen ein sonniges Osterfest.
Genießt die freien Tage am Teich und im Garten, dazu den Grill anschmeißen und ein kühles Blondes.

sonnige Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## mic_chief (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde.

Auch ich wünsche euch und euren Familien ein schönes Osterfest und einen fleißigen Osterhasen. 

Lasst es euch gut gehen und genießt eure Teiche. Wer noch buddelt dem wünsche ich (wie auch mir) schönes Wetter, damit wir was geschafft bekommen.


----------



## Kalle (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Hi,

wünsch ich euch auch allen.

... und melde mich wieder zur Stelle. Etwas aktiver als die letzten Jahre....


----------



## hipsu (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Hallo,

ich wünsche euch allen auch 

Geniest schön die Feiertage 

MfG Benny


----------



## Doris (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Hallihallo

Auch von Erwin und mir

 

​


----------



## Luna-ch (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Hallo

Ich wünsche Euch allen auch schöne, erholsame Ostern 

Lieber Gruss
Conny


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

*Hallo.

Auch wir wünschen allen Hobby-Gartenteich-Mitgliedern ein schönes Osterfest und viel Spaß am bzw. mit dem eigenen Teich.
 


*


Wir werden die Feier-Tage wohl zum Teil arbeitend verbringen. 
Wat mud, dat mud. ​


----------



## rainthanner (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

frohe Ostern



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*




Auch von mir, lasst es mal ruhig angehen heute

​


----------



## axel (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben !

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes und sonniges Osterfest 



 

Und einen fleißigen Osterhasen  

Lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

* ...... Möchte ich Euch auch wünschen 

Verbringt es recht schön und geruhsam 

​*


----------



## inge50 (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Hallo,

auch ich wünsche euch allen ein sonniges Osterfest.

  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Christian und Frauke (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein schönes Osterfest!*

Guten Abend,



 Euch allen!


----------

